# Knotty aka Red aka Small Fry



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

For the the long term residents of PF ah ha it is I who has adopted Knot aka Knotty aka Red. We did feel that because nicknames evolve he would of ended up being called Snot or Snotty or something equally vulgar (especially in our house). So Red was an option but we knew that when he talked he would have to sound like Morgan Freeman and that is a difficult accent to pull off. So...as he is literally a 9th the size of Jaffe we decided on Small Fry aka Fry.

He is currently curled up on my lap sleeping after having a stressful journey and an explore. The two resident monsters aren't too sure about him yet but I believe he will win him over with his charisma and brass pair of cahonies.


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

I am so glad that knot got a good home  was feeling bad for the little chap being left alone with a meanie like @lymorelynn 

Lovely pictures, hope that you are all very happy together!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

welcome back to PF  Our little man looks so much at home already :Cat


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Aww how gorgeous and relaxed he looks already!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Lucky you and lucky Fry aka Knotty. He looks very relaxed, really pleased he's got a lovely home.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

beautiful, so now he has a sense of humour and speaks like Stephen Fry, instead of Morgan Freeman xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Aww how wonderful to see him settled!!

I hope you will stick around so we can see him grow!!


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

Aah bless little Fry. Looks like he's landed very well on his gorgeous little measer paws. So looking forward to seeing this boy grow.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Hello







............
Lovely to see who has been captured by the handsome Knott/Knotty/Red and now to be known as Small Fry aka "Fry" 
He looks like he has settled in extremely well and has his little paws firmly "under your table"


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Welcome back to PF. He couldn't have gone to a better home. I hope you are all ok. 

Would lovely to see pics of your other 2 .


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Hello you, lovely to have you back home 

Hello little Fry, you have landed on your paws. I see your settled already.

Have a long happy spoilt life xx


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Aww looks like little knotty/ small fry aka fry has settled in already, so pleased for him & for you.
Hope you stick around & update us all with pictures of him xx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Can I just say I'm extremely jealous of you  great to see/hear he's setting in so well already.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Ooooh I was wondering who was the lucky new owner!!!! Congratulations and lovely to see you back!


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

Hello lovely people! Thank you so much for your kinda words.

Getting a new kitten had certainly been discussed but that was as far as it went. It wasn't until I had seen on my birthday that Small Fry still hadn't found a home (and the OH failed to even get me a stinking birthday card) that we sat and seriously considered the option.

So here we are, a little lighter in the pockets but with fuller hearts.

Since we picked Fry up on Friday, he already has two theme songs, has won over Jemma and is making very good progress with Jaffe. He really does have a brass pair ( which he likes to wave in everyone's face and will be removed forthwith) as he has just taken over EVERYTHING!!! Even with our 2 giant beasties having a little hiss and a grumble at him, he stood his ground. Currently his favourite things are chasing the birdie like he's got mexican jumping beans up his butt, flopping on feet and pretending he's my own personal fur collar.

Anyway, you aren't here to listen to me babble on, you're here for the photos.




























and here on request, some photos of Jaffe and Jemma




























I haven't managed to get any of them together yet because when Fry is awake he is just a blur.


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

What lovely pics of them all!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

It sounds as if all is going very well :Cat Told you he was a snuggler


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

OMGoodness

That 3rd photo close up actually made me shout out. 

That face could melt the hardest hearts!

I am just in love with your little bossy Fry


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Good to see all is going OK and he is settling in so well. He's such a sweetie. They are all looking lovely.


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

indeed. All is well, I have had to sit an


lymorelynn said:


> It sounds as if all is going very well :Cat Told you he was a snuggler


indeed. All is well, Jemma keeps trying to lick his bum when he's not looking though.. I have had to sit and do phone and computer things today because a certain someone will not remove himself from my person.


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

ewelsh said:


> OMGoodness
> 
> That 3rd photo close up actually made me shout out.
> 
> ...


He's pretty amazing, I've never had a cat who likes to snuggle so much!
The fact he is already winning over Jaffe, the cat that doesn't like change is impressive!!


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

Ahem, excuse my scabby old jim jams but these were the first pictures I've managed to get of Fry and Jemma together.





















she was giving him a little lick.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Adorable photo's. Glad little fry is settling in nicely.

Bloomin tiring having kittens though I'm knackered after running after my two.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Awwww Jemma is so sweet to lick Fry, he's got her wrapped round his paw too!


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

PetloverJo said:


> Adorable photo's. Glad little fry is settling in nicely.
> 
> Bloomin tiring having kittens though I'm knackered after running after my two.


I'm cream crackered! I forgot how tiring it is! Jaffe was bigger too so I did have to worry about him getting into small places he couldn't get out of (although I did). Fry is a teeny tiny ninja when he's awake and I think I've already developed a few more grey hairs!

You have new beasties too?


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Aww gorgeous photos, so good to hear he's settled in so well. Aww little snuggle bug xx


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

ewelsh said:


> Awwww Jemma is so sweet to lick Fry, he's got her wrapped round his paw too!


She loves to mother everyone bless her, even Jaffe when he lets her. I didn't think it would take her long to come round to be honest. She really is a sweetie.


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

ebonycat said:


> Aww gorgeous photos, so good to hear he's settled in so well. Aww little snuggle bug xx


I swear he's like velcro, or cat fur which ever is the most sticky. I haven't even managed to make my dinner yet!

There should be such a thing as the kitten diet. Tis an excellent way to lose weight!


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Mummy of Jaffe Joffer said:


> I'm cream crackered! I forgot how tiring it is! Jaffe was bigger too so I did have to worry about him getting into small places he couldn't get out of (although I did). Fry is a teeny tiny ninja when he's awake and I think I've already developed a few more grey hairs!
> 
> You have new beasties too?


Yes I have 6 now. Tilly was put to sleep last year due to an aggressive liver tumour which had started to haemorrhage. I'm friends with We luv BSH on Facebook and she posted some pictures of her kittens about a month after. She had a lilac tortie bi colour which I fell in love with so 13 weeks went by and we got Edith.

This year she posted some pictures of Edith's older sisters kittens. I didn't realise that they weren't going to be Colourpoints but blue and blue and white selfs. I had







always said to my husband after losing Ozzy that I wanted another blue. Well Esta was the only longhair out of the litter so I asked her to hold her for me pending viewing and she did. Well I viewed and put my deposit down but there was another kitten pulling at my heartstrings another one that had a longcoat as well. 
She kept putting photos of the kittens on and he was still available so after plying my husband with wine and messaging at some godly hour. I reserved him also so George and Esta came to live with us about 3 weeks ago.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

@Mummy of Jaffe Joffer - @PetloverJo 's kittens were born on the same day as Fry :Cat


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

PetloverJo said:


> Yes I have 6 now. Tilly was put to sleep last year due to an aggressive liver tumour which had started to haemorrhage. I'm friends with We luv BSH on Facebook and she posted some pictures of her kittens about a month after. She had a lilac tortie bi colour which I fell in love with so 13 weeks went by and we got Edith.
> 
> This year she posted some pictures of Edith's older sisters kittens. I didn't realise that they weren't going to be Colourpoints but blue and blue and white selfs. I had
> View attachment 323179
> ...


Gutted for you about Tilly it's never easy.

6!!! As I said to Dally Banjo, that is either really awesome or completely mental!! Have the sort of skills to talk you husband into TWO kittens, than I need to know you secret.
They are B...E...A...UTIFUL all squishy and floofy!!!


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> @Mummy of Jaffe Joffer - @PetloverJo 's kittens were born on the same day as Fry :Cat


I bet Fry still is teeny in comparison I've been feeding him up but the giant beasties keep finishing off the scraps. They are seriously cheesed that Fry is getting the good stuff.


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Mummy of Jaffe Joffer said:


> Hello lovely people! Thank you so much for your kinda words.
> 
> Getting a new kitten had certainly been discussed but that was as far as it went. It wasn't until I had seen on my birthday that Small Fry still hadn't found a home (and the OH failed to even get me a stinking birthday card) that we sat and seriously considered the option.
> 
> ...


He sounds SO much like his older brother! He may be the smallest member of the family but he rules the place and owns everything!


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

Really!? I do have a feeling he will have the other two whipped fairly sharpish. He actually has a swagger.


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Mummy of Jaffe Joffer said:


> Really!? I do have a feeling he will have the other two whipped fairly sharpish. He actually has a swagger.


Oh yes he is currently uttering war cries while belting around the house and jumping on Flint! He most definitely swaggers!


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

excellent! Jaffe war cries and belts up and down the stairs at full speed and then tried to play with Jemma who os never interested so he pushes her down the stairs....
Hopefully when these guys are a little more friendly they will have each other to chase around and Jemma will finally get her peaceful retirement


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Mummy of Jaffe Joffer said:


> excellent! Jaffe war cries and belts up and down the stairs at full speed and then tried to play with Jemma who os never interested so he pushes her down the stairs....
> Hopefully when these guys are a little more friendly they will have each other to chase around and Jemma will finally get her peaceful retirement


It sounds like a herd of rhinos here when they are all having a gallop - every evening. Cosmo carries on on his own when the other 2 get fed up!
I hope Jaffe has lots of fun with Fry!


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

Delighted that little Fry is settling in so well and getting his household ship shape. I am insanely jealous of course!


----------



## Lisa2701 (May 15, 2010)

He is absolutely to die for gorgeous!!!! 

I am not jealous, I am not jealous, I swear I'm not!! 

Can't wait to hear of his antics and watch him grow up.


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

Ringypie said:


> It sounds like a herd of rhinos here when they are all having a gallop - every evening. Cosmo carries on on his own when the other 2 get fed up!
> I hope Jaffe has lots of fun with Fry!


Jaffe sounds like a herd of rhinos just on his own!!! Although, Fry is surprisingly thunder butt for such a Small Fry .


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

urbantigers said:


> Delighted that little Fry is settling in so well and getting his household ship shape. I am insanely jealous of course!


He is so settled, I can't get my head around it.


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

Lisa2701 said:


> He is absolutely to die for gorgeous!!!!
> 
> I am not jealous, I am not jealous, I swear I'm not!!
> 
> Can't wait to hear of his antics and watch him grow up.


I can't wait to see what he gets up to either.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

We should have a competition bt Cosmo n Fry! It wd be awsome. Endless hours of entertainment


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

SbanR said:


> We should have a competition bt Cosmo n Fry! It wd be awsome. Endless hours of entertainment


Aww now that wouldn't be fair? Cosmo has age and experience on his side!!!


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Mummy of Jaffe Joffer said:


> Aww now that wouldn't be fair? Cosmo has age and experience on his side!!!


Hmm I'm not sure about a competition - how about a collaboration!


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

Ringypie said:


> Hmm I'm not sure about a competition - how about a collaboration!


Uh-oh would that be wise? It could end in tears


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

Some excellent progress from my beasties today


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Awwwwww sweet!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I think he's definitely got a protector there, lovely


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

Jaffe likes to follow Fry around everywhere. I think when he stops fretting he will think Fry is the best thing since fried bread.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

One huge awwww.... lovely pictures, so happy to see Fry has settled in so well xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

So pleased Fry has settled so well and quickly and lovely that the big ones are so tolerant of him!!

Errrrrrrr....what's Huck doing at yours lol???????


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Ringypie said:


> Hmm I'm not sure about a competition - how about a collaboration!


Or a one to one tutorial?


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

huckybuck said:


> So pleased Fry has settled so well and quickly and lovely that the big ones are so tolerant of him!!
> 
> Errrrrrrr....what's Huck doing at yours lol???????
> 
> View attachment 323314


They could be brothers couldn't they? Jaffe is a wee bit darker though.

They have been incredibly tolerant. I'm so proud of them. I honestly thought Jaffe would be more grumpy about the whole thing. I've been very lucky.


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

SbanR said:


> Or a one to one tutorial?


I'm not sure Fry needs any more tutorial on being a little monkey. He's already got Jaffe and Jemma teaching him bad habits!


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Awwww....


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

And all the girls say, I'm pretty fly for a Small Fry...







Today, I has play with Nana Gummy Bear and my new BIG bruver JaffJaff. JaffJaff says I is his new best friend. Nana Gummy Bear says she likes to sniff my butts. I think that is nice. We played hides and seeks which I ams the best at. Mummy and Daddy Slaves says I go to the V.E.T tomorrow to talk about goolies and stuffs. I don't know what that is but I hope that they comes in chicken flavours...


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Mummy of Jaffe Joffer said:


> And all the girls say, I'm pretty fly for a Small Fry...
> View attachment 323812
> Today, I has play with Nana Gummy Bear and my new BIG bruver JaffJaff. JaffJaff says I is his new best friend. Nana Gummy Bear says she likes to sniff my butts. I think that is nice. We played hides and seeks which I ams the best at. Mummy and Daddy Slaves says I go to the V.E.T tomorrow to talk about goolies and stuffs. I don't know what that is but I hope that they comes in chicken flavours...


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

How did you handle the introductions? Did you keep him separate for a few days or just leave them to get on with it lol


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

The charming arts of Meezers :Cat:Cat no one can resist


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

Smuge said:


> How did you handle the introductions? Did you keep him separate for a few days or just leave them to get on with it lol


 I kept him in the living room during the day and then moved him to the bedroom at night so that Jaffe and Jemma could get to know his scent without having to necessarily deal with Fry. They visited a little bit during the day but only a few minutes at a time which I increased over the week but are always supervise. I also did the positive association technique, so whenever Fry was around they got food or their favourite toys or treats. As soon as all hissing and grumbling stopped they all pretty much had free reign except at night still. I still supervise all play until I know they are entirely comfortable with each which obviously I can't do while I am sleeping.


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> The charming arts of Meezers :Cat:Cat no one can resist


Indeed! :CatJaffe thinks he's the best thing since roast chicken now. :ChickenHe really has charmed those two!:Kiss


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

:Hilarious How could they not resist the charms & cuteness of small fry.
Lovely update, glad they are all getting along so well x


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

ebonycat said:


> :Hilarious How could they not resist the charms & cuteness of small fry.
> Lovely update, glad they are all getting along so well x


Thank you it's been a huge relief. If anything Jaffe seems happier which was very unexpected, especially at this stage. It's hard to resist Fry, he has real charisma.


----------



## claire8234 (Mar 8, 2013)

Ooh lucky you, I am soooo jealous!! I would have loved little knot - grumpy cat would not so a one moggie household for the future :Arghh:Arghh

Glad that introductions have gone well. 

Please keep the photos coming he is adorable x


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

claire8234 said:


> Ooh lucky you, I am soooo jealous!! I would have loved little knot - grumpy cat would not so a one moggie household for the future :Arghh:Arghh
> 
> Glad that introductions have gone well.
> 
> Please keep the photos coming he is adorable x


Aww, It's lovely to have one but always better to have more
Will do, he's very photogenic when he sits still.


----------



## claire8234 (Mar 8, 2013)

We had a foster kitten that we tried to introduce to our resident cat over several months. He ended up living outside and we rehomed the kitten  

I would love a Siamese or two but its not fair on Stitch x


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

claire8234 said:


> We had a foster kitten that we tried to introduce to our resident cat over several months. He ended up living outside and we rehomed the kitten
> 
> I would love a Siamese or two but its not fair on Stitch x


That's such a shame 
No it wouldn't be if Stitch doesn't take to new comers too well. Although, introducing Jemma to Jaffe (who is his mum) was far more stressful and traumatic for everyone than it has been introducing Fry. Maybe it depends on circumstance and personality who knows


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

In my spare room today the power of three was born...


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

That middle one is just so cute


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

LJC675 said:


> That middle one is just so cute


My OH got some better ones of them all snuggled up but the heard me coming...


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

Shhhh...they is sweeping


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Mummy of Jaffe Joffer said:


> In my spare room today the power of three was born...
> View attachment 324585
> View attachment 324586
> View attachment 324587


Amazing!


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

Smuge said:


> Amazing!


I am a very lucky lady  Although, Jemma is getting all the snuggles now because she is furrier than me!:Arghh


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Mummy of Jaffe Joffer said:


> I am a very lucky lady  Although, Jemma is getting all the snuggles now because she is furrier than me!:Arghh


 very lucky

I can only hope and pray that my own introductions go as well in a few months... got some good news last night


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

Smuge said:


> very lucky
> 
> I can only hope and pray that my own introductions go as well in a few months... got some good news last night


I honestly never expected it. I did what it said on the destructions and hey presto it worked! It certainly didn't work so well the first time round. 
Oooh exciting!!!! So who, what, where and when!!!???


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Mummy of Jaffe Joffer said:


> I honestly never expected it. I did what it said on the destructions and hey presto it worked! It certainly didn't work so well the first time round.
> Oooh exciting!!!! So who, what, where and when!!!???


Well it worked well!

Well they are only about a day old  but there are three colourpoint Persian boys (same as Tali and my fav animals in the world) in the litter and one of them will be coming home with me in December...we have asked for the most cuddly one 

They have the same dad as Tali so he will literally be Tali's little brother, about 6 months age difference


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

Smuge said:


> Well it worked well!
> 
> Well they are only about a day old  but there are three colourpoint Persian boys (same as Tali and my fav animals in the world) in the litter and one of them will be coming home with me in December...we have asked for the most cuddly one
> 
> They have the same dad as Tali so he will literally be Tali's little brother, about 6 months age difference


:Jawdrop Wow!! That is very exciting, especially as they will actually be related. So is he going to be your Christmas present to yourself? Best you have a tree made of cardboard boxes and wrapping paper if you are going to have two lots of little thunder feet about :Wacky
It's so lovely to have a cuddly one. Jaffe and Jemma show their affection in their own way but I haven't had a lap cat since my old Oscar join the rest of his crew on Rainbow Bridge.  Is Tali a cuddler?


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Mummy of Jaffe Joffer said:


> :Jawdrop Wow!! That is very exciting, especially as they will actually be related. So is he going to be your Christmas present to yourself? Best you have a tree made of cardboard boxes and wrapping paper if you are going to have two lots of little thunder feet about :Wacky
> It's so lovely to have a cuddly one. Jaffe and Jemma show their affection in their own way but I haven't had a lap cat since my old Oscar join the rest of his crew on Rainbow Bridge.  Is Tali a cuddler?


Yea I like that they are related and Tali has such a nice sweet tenperment so hopefully they share that and will get along. I have been told that it would probably be better to add a boy than another girl

At the start she wrapped herself around my neck, but once she settled in all that stopped. She likes to sit near us but not on us. Except when we go to bed, she usually curls up beside me and most mornings will climb up on my chest and sleep for a while. She also likes to be carried around.

Never really had a proper cuddler though, my other cat had been treated badly in his first home and never liked humans very much. Would love a proper lap cat.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Of course they love little Fry! We all love little Fry!

Your cats are so lovely to him, I love seeing the updates!


----------



## Alexa Bliss (Sep 11, 2017)

lovey pics


----------



## Alexa Bliss (Sep 11, 2017)

lovey pics


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

Hmm... it's not been telling people have been posting. My apologies, I have not been ignoring you!

So, our little Fry baby was quite poorly at the beginning of last week. On Monday I was a bad mummy and just thought he was being a lazy kitten. He was still eating but sleeping a lot. On Tuesday he was still being lethargic and was off his food. As he eat like the chicken farms are going out of business, it was a red flag. He then started breathing quite heavily like he had been running around, even though he hadn't. So, I called the vet and they said to get down there pronto. As I can't drive, my OH was away and I had no cash on me, I managed to sweet talk my local taxi company to take us to the vet and back (luckily he was a cat person).
The vet looked at him, checked his temperature, eyes, mouth etc, etc and said his throat looked a little sore and could well have a chest infection. She said she could keep him over night for monitoring but it wasn't 100% necessary or I could take him home with some antibiotics and some metacam and see how he is the next day. I decided to take him home as I would be up all night worrying either way.
That night I gave him his meds and fed him every 2 hours and managed to get fluid in him. He wasn't overly impressed by the experience but he handled it like a champion. Wednesday morning he seemed a little more interested in his food but still only had a nibble, but by Wednesday evening I managed to get a whole meal and a bowl of goats milk in him! It was a huge relief!!! I continued feeding him a little every few hours and by Thursday morning he was back to singing for his breakfast with the other two beasties. He has put all the weight back on that he lost plus an extra 150g on top of it! Now he is back to being General Chaos and I couldn't be happier even though I have stress acne and a few more grey hairs, it was worth it. Jaffe is in two minds about it though. One side of him is relieved that he has his play toy back and fully functional and on the other side, he is totally cheesed that he doesn't get Frys leftovers anymore and there is no more tasty goats milk to steal.
Anyhooo, here is some pictures of him feeling a little more Fry...


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

Aah bless little Fry. So glad to hear that he is back to his usual cheeky self. Love the pictures!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh dear  Poor little baby Fry  I'm glad he's feeling better now xxx


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

Ssh... Don't tell Jaffe, he doesn't do cuddles!








Caught in the act!!!


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> Oh dear  Poor little baby Fry  I'm glad he's feeling better now xxx


He's fine I didn't want to worry you unnecessarily :Kiss He's totally fine. Xxx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

That was a worry, so glad he's OK again now. He is so sweet.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

So pleased to be reading this......after the event  , its so less stressful for the PF 'aunties and uncles" if we don't know one of our flock has not been feeling too well until they are better 
Sounds as though little Fry has bounced back and loving life with his new family


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

Charity said:


> That was a worry, so glad he's OK again now. He is so sweet.


It was indeed. I had forgotten how hard it is.

He is very sweet, he's so happy and good natured and has really brought Jaffe out of his shell. He is truly amazing. :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

buffie said:


> So pleased to be reading this......after the event  , its so less stressful for the PF 'aunties and uncles" if we don't know one of our flock has not been feeling too well until they are better
> Sounds as though little Fry has bounced back and loving life with his new family


:Sorry I didn't want anyone to worry...


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Mummy of Jaffe Joffer said:


> :Sorry I didn't want anyone to worry...


It's in the "job description"


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

buffie said:


> It's in the "job description"


You are right ￼￼￼ :Eggonface :Wtf I should know better...


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

buffie said:


> It's in the "job description"


Especially for mummies


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> Especially for mummies


I shall go and sit in the corner facing the wall and think about what I've done...


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Mummy of Jaffe Joffer said:


> I shall go and sit in the corner facing the wall and think about what I've done...


Aww - don't do that. Sending you a big hug because our little man was poorly ((()))


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

So glad little Fry is OK. Don't be afraid to share your worries, it's what we are all here for, to support you xx


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Awww little Fry, you gave your mummy such a fright! So pleased your back to you normal gorgeous self.

I love you little Fry xxx

Well done for being so on the ball @Mummy of Jaffe Joffer


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> Aww - don't do that. Sending you a big hug because our little man was poorly ((()))





moggie14 said:


> So glad little Fry is OK. Don't be afraid to share your worries, it's what we are all here for, to support you xx





ewelsh said:


> Awww little Fry, you gave your mummy such a fright! So pleased your back to you normal gorgeous self.
> 
> I love you little Fry xxx
> 
> Well done for being so on the ball @Mummy of Jaffe Joffer


Thank you very much you beautiful people. ￼￼￼ :Kiss :Kiss :Kiss I think I've just got used to just handling it all by myself. 
And Fry says thank you too.


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

Just got this one. It is truly ground breaking in our house!







Lord Festy Pants and Mini Me aka General Chaos. "I wanna be just like you when I grow up bruv" Love these two.


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

Mummy of Jaffe Joffer said:


> Just got this one. It is truly ground breaking in our house!
> View attachment 327007
> Lord Festy Pants and Mini Me aka General Chaos. "I wanna be just like you when I grow up bruv" Love these two.


Love the pic and General Chaos! Fantastic name.


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

Gwen9244 said:


> Love the pic and General Chaos! Fantastic name.


They all have alter egos for my writing and I think it definitely suits him


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Aww poor little man. Glad he is feeling better. What colour is he? He's so handsome. Big bro Cosmo says hello!


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

Ringypie said:


> Aww poor little man. Glad he is feeling better. What colour is he? He's so handsome. Big bro Cosmo says hello!


Thank you me too. 
Oh my, I forgot they were bros! Fry says hi Cosmo! He is a Lilac tabby point. He's so very handsome and he knows it. I find him staring at himself in anything shiny.


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Mummy of Jaffe Joffer said:


> View attachment 326976


Gosh this is amazing. Can only pray Tali gets on so well with her new brother


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

Smuge said:


> Gosh this is amazing. Can only pray Tali gets on so well with her new brother


Oh my goodness!!! I meant to ask you, have you reserved him now? I have all paws crossed for you.


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Mummy of Jaffe Joffer said:


> Oh my goodness!!! I meant to ask you, have you reserved him now? I have all paws crossed for you.


Yea  still not 100% on which one as they are young and I want to make sure to get a peaceful one, but I have had a long chat with the breeder and it very much looks like I am getting a colourpoint exotic shorthair boy. A very long haired persian and a very short haired persian would make a nice pair


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

Smuge said:


> Yea  still not 100% on which one as they are young and I want to make sure to get a peaceful one, but I have had a long chat with the breeder and it very much looks like I am getting a colourpoint exotic shorthair boy. A very long haired persian and a very short haired persian would make a nice pair


Oooh indeed! So, are you going to keep visiting until you bond with one of them?


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Mummy of Jaffe Joffer said:


> Oooh indeed! So, are you going to keep visiting until you bond with one of them?


I dont live super close, but will visit as much as I can + she is helping me get Tali ready for her first show so I will bring her over for that. But I will just follow her lead for the most part, she knows Tali and the kittens

Suspect it will be the exotic in the end


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

Smuge said:


> I dont live super close, but will visit as much as I can + she is helping me get Tali ready for her first show so I will bring her over for that. But I will just follow her lead for the most part, she knows Tali and the kittens
> 
> Suspect it will be the exotic in the end


Aww it's nice that she knows the dynamics, it will hopefully make the transition easier too. Definitely keep me posted... VERY exciting!!!


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Poor little Fry, glad he's feeling so much better now though  it seems no cat can resist one of Lynn's kittens!


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Mummy of Jaffe Joffer said:


> Just got this one. It is truly ground breaking in our house!
> View attachment 327007
> Lord Festy Pants and Mini Me aka General Chaos. "I wanna be just like you when I grow up bruv" Love these two.


I love his face 'I'm not entirely sure about this, cheeky blighter snuggling up in my bed'


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Matrod said:


> Poor little Fry, glad he's feeling so much better now though  it seems no cat can resist one of Lynn's kittens!


Lambchops are irresistible!


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

Awwww, fry is such a cutie!!


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Mummy of Jaffe Joffer said:


> Aww it's nice that she knows the dynamics, it will hopefully make the transition easier too. Definitely keep me posted... VERY exciting!!!


 very very excited. Though waiting on kittens is horrible  especially when you known how cute they are at this stage! This is just a pic from google, but if I get the boy I suspect I am getting, he should look a lot like the one on the right - http://www.cattery.cz/demontespan/gallery/babies.jpg

The persian face without the hair is a bit unusual! I didn't know that breed of Persian even existed until I went to pick up and Tali and one walked past me, they are so cute


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

Matrod said:


> Poor little Fry, glad he's feeling so much better now though  it seems no cat can resist one of Lynn's kittens!


Thank you. Well it is hard to resist them, especially when they all have such sweet natures!



LJC675 said:


> I love his face 'I'm not entirely sure about this, cheeky blighter snuggling up in my bed'


Jaffe bless him is a little confused by the attention he gets from Fry but he does seem to love his little buddy. This is also the face Jaffe pulls when I pull out the camera... especially if there are no treats!



Ringypie said:


> Lambchops are irresistible!
> View attachment 327070


Awe, what a lovely furry pile. Gotta love a Lambchop!!!


Erenya said:


> Awwww, fry is such a cutie!!


He is indeed, and he gets away with murder because of it. He is also very cheeky.


Smuge said:


> very very excited. Though waiting on kittens is horrible  especially when you known how cute they are at this stage! This is just a pic from google, but if I get the boy I suspect I am getting, he should look a lot like the one on the right - http://www.cattery.cz/demontespan/gallery/babies.jpg
> 
> The persian face without the hair is a bit unusual! I didn't know that breed of Persian even existed until I went to pick up and Tali and one walked past me, they are so cute


Gorgeous!!! No, I've never seen the short haired versions. They are very expressive. Sooo hard to resist teeny kittens. I remember when I was waiting to pick up Jaffe, it felt like time was moving at a snails pace.


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

I have bad news today I'm afraid. Fry had a coughing fit late Friday night, but otherwise seemed fine. By yesterday morning he was breathing heavily again. I took him straight to the vet who examined him and said that he seems fine otherwise but to continue the antibiotics to play it safe. He was eating fine until today (after I gave him his antibiotic) where it now seems like he's interested in the food but swallowing is hard work. By the way he is acting I think his throat is sore. I will be back on the phone to them in the morning to see what can be done to make him more comfortable. In the mean time I'm on fluid duties. So gutted as he's been doing really well and I hate seeing him like this.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Oh no, poor little Fry, sending him heaps of get well vibes & hoping this was just a little blip in his recovery x


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Poor Fry. Hope the vets can come up with something to help. An anxious time for you too


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

So sorry to hear that little Fry is poorly again. Have got all fingers and paws crossed for you.


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

Thank you all for your kind wishes. I just wish I know what to do to make him more comfortable. It's hard to see Fry Bean lacking his beans.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Oh no, poor little Fry, what a worry for you.
Sending heaps of get well vibes frys way & a hug for you xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

My poor baby boy  Sending lots of hugs and get well wishes xxx


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> My poor baby boy  Sending lots of hugs and get well wishes xxx


I know, poor little sausage, he's such a sad bear. I feel like the vet could of been a little more helpful yesterday but, maybe that is just me feeling overly protective and helpless.


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

We so need General Chaos back to his usual rompy self!


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

Gwen9244 said:


> We so need General Chaos back to his usual rompy self!


We do indeed. I would rather the chaos than the sad little sausage we have at the moment. Even poor Jaffe seems sad that his little buddy isn't very well. He even tried to give his ear an affectionate nibble. Very un-Jaffe-like.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Sorry to hear he's still not well, bless him. Hope he brightens up very soon xx


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

Aah bless. No one wants to see a sad sausage.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Sending little Fry millions of get well love. Tell your vet to sort him double quick or there will be cat chatters camping and protesting on his door step!

Much love to you too xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Hope the little lad is feeling better today xx


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Lots of get well vibes to the little man, hope he's feeling better today


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

How is Fry this morning?
Hoping he feels a bit better this morning, poor little man.
Keep us updated on what the vets say.
Lots of healing vibes for him & hugs for you xx


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

Thank you everyone for all the love and healing vibes. It is very much appreciated.



ebonycat said:


> How is Fry this morning?
> Hoping he feels a bit better this morning, poor little man.
> Keep us updated on what the vets say.
> Lots of healing vibes for him & hugs for you xx


He stopped eating or drinking anything over night and I had to syringe water into his mouth which he promptly kept spitting out. I rang the vet first thing and said I was coming down with him and I would wait if I had to. He has now been admitted for rehydration and observation and will give me a call later to tell me how he's doing. Hopefully if they can get some fluid and meds into him he will start feeling a little more Fry. Poor Jaffe is very confused because he can't find his little buddy. Bless him.


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Oh, no poor Fry. I so hope he recovers quickly. Sending lots of hugs and get well wishes.xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

So sorry to hear this, get well soon little Fry xx


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Keeping fingers crossed Little Fry gets better soon n will be able to go home


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh poor little Fry, well he is in the right place to be monitored, I hope they get to the bottom of this so our little Fry can get home being cheeky & cuddle Jaffe xx


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

Thank you.:Kiss Poor Jaffe keeps looking for him everywhere. Hes been so good with Fry and has been keeping an eye on him. Who knew he would be such a protective big brother.   I'm missing my little death trap already. I keep looking down at me feet to make sure I'm not going to trip over him only the remember he's not here.  Can't smoke (gave up), can't eat (on a diet) too early to drink, so I'm off to stress clean until I collapse in a heap or the vet calls.:Banghead


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Lots and lots more hugs, to go with the ones sent earlier this morning xxx I will be thinking of you and our little Fry


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

Thinking of you all. Hope little Fry is back home with you (and Jaffe) this evening!


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> Lots and lots more hugs, to go with the ones sent earlier this morning xxx I will be thinking of you and our little Fry


:Kiss I will message you as soon as I hear from the vet. Xxx


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

The vet just called. Fry's breathing has become very laboured so they have had to put him in an oxygen tent. They are now going to do an x-ray as they are concerned that he might have fluid on his lungs. As handling him is distressing him they had to ask for permission to sedate him. She will call again later with an update.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Get well soon my little sweetheart. Purrs and love from your Mummy, big sister Cleo and aunty Coco.


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Oh, goodness me, poor little Fry and so upsetting for you. Thinking of you both.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh my goodness! Thank god you took him in when you did, poor little Fry, lots of love ewelsh & Co xx


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Oh no, poor little Fry 
Heaps more healing vibes being sent to you little guy.
Thinking of you xx


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

Thank you everyone. It really does mean a lot. I was just saying to a friend that I wish I had been more insistent that Fry was poorly when I went down there on Saturday and that it makes me feel like a rubbish mummy. I know that I'm being daft (as I was vehemently told) but because Fry was purring while he was down their I feel like the vet thought I was being an over protective silly little cat lady. At least I know the vet I saw today is on the ball.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

@Mummy of Jaffe Joffer

Please don't think like that, your not a vet, your not a mind reader, your a brilliant Mummy! You took him straight there today! Cats can hide things so well. Don't go beating yourself up! Xx

I worry over all my girls, for I am at the Vets with any little thing, I'm affraid of "cry wolf" or "oh it's her again being melodramatic" when one day there really could be something!


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

Oh no poor little Fry. Sending HUGE purrey vibes for your little General Chaos.


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

The vet just called again. He had a large amount of fluid on his lungs and they need to send off the fluid for testing. She is worried it's FIP. I don't know when the results will come back but she will call later to let me know how he's doing


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh poor little Fry 

Sending loads of positive healing wishes your way xx


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

Have got absolutely everything crossed that this is not FIP!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

You know my thoughts are with you xxxx


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Everything crossed that it's not FIP, my thoughts are with you xx


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Mummy of Jaffe Joffer said:


> Thank you.:Kiss Poor Jaffe keeps looking for him everywhere. Hes been so good with Fry and has been keeping an eye on him. Who knew he would be such a protective big brother.   I'm missing my little death trap already. I keep looking down at me feet to make sure I'm not going to trip over him only the remember he's not here.  Can't smoke (gave up), can't eat (on a diet) too early to drink, so I'm off to stress clean until I collapse in a heap or the vet calls.:Banghead


If you're going to stress clean, FFKN has already offered her place. Or you could come to mine!!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Just read the rest of the posts. Very sorry poor little Fry is so ill. Sending lots of positive vibes


----------



## Fannyfanackapan (Sep 10, 2017)

Have only just spotted this, poor little handsome chappie. Just remember, at this age, they get sick quick & better quicker. Send lots of love & healing vibes


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

All my prayers and good wishes to little Fry and to you xx


----------



## TickettyBoo (Sep 29, 2011)

Just adding our crossed fingers and paws to this. I hope little Fry is doing better  he is an adorable wee guy x


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

Thinking of you guys


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm so sorry poor little Fry is poorly. Sending loads of healing vibes in his direction.


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

Still no news I'm afraid.


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Sending lots of love and positive vibes! So so sorry this is happening  we’ve got our fingers and paws crossed for you xxx


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I so wish I could give you a hug x


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

Thank you all for the well wishes though. :Kiss


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

ewelsh said:


> I so wish I could give you a hug x


Thank you I wish you could too.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm so sorry he's not doing too well at the moment, lots of healing vibes coming your way.


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

I just spoke to the vet. Fry is breathing a bit easier noww the fluids been drained, but still doesn't seem interested in food. Turns out the tests haven't been sent off yet and we will have to wait until lunch time tomorrow to get the results. They will update me in the morning around 9 though.


----------



## Jam d (Jul 15, 2017)

Mummy of Jaffe Joffer said:


> For the the long term residents of PF ah ha it is I who has adopted Knot aka Knotty aka Red. We did feel that because nicknames evolve he would of ended up being called Snot or Snotty or something equally vulgar (especially in our house). So Red was an option but we knew that when he talked he would have to sound like Morgan Freeman and that is a difficult accent to pull off. So...as he is literally a 9th the size of Jaffe we decided on Small Fry aka Fry.
> 
> He is currently curled up on my lap sleeping after having a stressful journey and an explore. The two resident monsters aren't too sure about him yet but I believe he will win him over with his charisma and brass pair of cahonies.
> View attachment 322703
> View attachment 322704


Wow, he's lovely. Love the ears!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm so very sorry to hear the little dude is very poorly 
Sending loads of PF vibes to you and Fry and a big hug to @lymorelynn Xx


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

Is little Fry staying overnight at the vet?


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Glad small Fry is breathing a bit easier.
I keep checking for updates on him & I know you must be beside yourself with worry but please know that all of us here on PF CC are here for you.
You & Fry are in all of our thoughts, thinking of you too @lymorelynn.
I'm sending more healing vibes & please eat vibes to Fry & a huge hug for you xx


----------



## Jam d (Jul 15, 2017)

Jam d said:


> Wow, he's lovely. Love the ears!


So sorry I must have joined the page at a different stage, I was commenting on photo and have just realised he's poorly. Everything crossed for a good recovery for you. X


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Sending the little man all the positive vibes & a huge hug for you. I've got everything crossed xx


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

A huge bunch of well wishes from me and the PP gang.


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

Gwen9244 said:


> Is little Fry staying overnight at the vet?


Yeah he is, we won't have anymore updates till the morning and no results until lunchtime.


ebonycat said:


> Glad small Fry is breathing a bit easier.
> I keep checking for updates on him & I know you must be beside yourself with worry but please know that all of us here on PF CC are here for you.
> You & Fry are in all of our thoughts, thinking of you too @lymorelynn.
> I'm sending more healing vibes & please eat vibes to Fry & a huge hug for you xx


Thank you so much I really do appreciate it and to everyone one else who has reached out to me and sent good vibes for Fry. I really can't get my head around it all. It all seems so wrong and unfair. It really is breaking my heart knowing he's so poorly and shattering to know that he might not be coming home. I know I shouldn't think like that but when you already suffer from anxiety it's hard to think any other way. 
I will keep posting updates as and when I have news. Xxx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Mummy of Jaffe Joffer said:


> Yeah he is, we won't have anymore updates till the morning and no results until lunchtime.
> 
> Thank you so much I really do appreciate it and to everyone one else who has reached out to me and sent good vibes for Fry. I really can't get my head around it all. It all seems so wrong and unfair. It really is breaking my heart knowing he's so poorly and shattering to know that he might not be coming home. I know I shouldn't think like that but when you already suffer from anxiety it's hard to think any other way.
> I will keep posting updates as and when I have news. Xxx


Hugs xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2017)

Oh how sad :[ Sending my wishes too xxx


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Lynn I bet your anxious too, little Knotty was your for all those weeks! I thinking of you too xx


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

I am heartbroken for you but we are all praying that this isn't anything sinister. Sending huge, huge purrey vibes and massive hugs.


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Oh no just seen this. Poor baby and poor you. Everything crossed for good news in the morning. Thinking of you and sending a truckload of healing vibes.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

ewelsh said:


> Lynn I bet your anxious too, little Knotty was your for all those weeks! I thinking of you too xx


I am devastated  My heart is aching for Jaffe's mum - I just wish there was more I could do


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Sorry duplicate post. Have another load of healing vibes and a hug for you xxx and one for Mummy Lynn too xx


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> I am devastated  My heart is aching for Jaffe's mum - I just wish there was more I could do


@lymorelynn sending hugs to you too.


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

Cmon little poppet - you have the might of pet forums willing you to get well. Poor love - I hope the morning brings good news.

It's horrible when they are poorly. I really feel for you not being able to do anything and having to just wait for news. Poor Jaffe must be missing his sidekick too.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Hoping and praying for some better news this morning.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Topping up the positive vibes for Fry xx


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Hope you get some good news today. We’re all rooting for little fry and you, stay strong xxx


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Hoping little Fry had a good night n you get a clear on the bloods


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Praying for good news this morning, thinking of you, sending heaps more of get well vibes Frys way & hugs for you & @lymorelynn xx


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

Thank you everyone. 
So, one of the nurses just called. He's been stable over night, he's had a little nibble and he's looking a bit brighter. On the flip side he was breathing a bit heavier this morning so they need to draining more fluid off his lungs. The vet will give me a call when the results come back.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Hugs to you all ((())) xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Everything crossed for him - brighter and a nibble is a step in the right direction!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Hope you can find out what the problem is today and he'll soon be on the mend.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Good to hear that he's had a bit to eat


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

Glad to hear that he's eaten something. Have got everything crossed and every purry vibe available coming your way.


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Sending more hugs to you both and everything crossed here for some good news later.


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

Just got most of the results back. Not FIP!!!! They are going to look at his heart as fluid keeps accumulating. There is a glimmer of hope and he now has a fighting chance. I will get another update after he has had an ultrasound done.


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm so relieved to read this!

lets hope they can track down the cause


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Oooh, that's some good news. Fingers crossed they track down and can solve the problem for the gorgeous little man.


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

Best wishes to the little one and those who love him. Fight hard, Small Fry!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Just catching up on this I am so sorry that little Fry has been so poorly but so relived that it's not FIP! Fingers crossed they can get to the bottom of it ad he keeps fighting xxx


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Oh what a relief it isn't FIP. 
I really hope they find out what's wrong & can treat it, whatever it is. Keep fighting little man.
Sending more healing vibes Frys way xx


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

So so pleased to hear it isn’t FIP. Good luck for the other results. Paws crossed here xxx


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank goodness for that, phew, you had me frightened for a while.

Come on little man, fight xx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Thank goodness it's not fip, I hope they find the problem soon & it's treatable x


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Thank goodness it isn’t FIP. 

Now we just need to pray it’s something treatable and manageable. 

Everything still crossed xx


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

That's fantastic news. Hope they can get to the bottom of this.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

What a relief! Hope they can find out what's wrong n that it's treatable


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

I've just got off the phone with the vet and it is not good news. Fry has a rare congenital heart disorder and one of his valves isn't pumping the blood around properly. He is in heart failure. They are keeping him in over night tonight and they are going to start administering heart medication to have keep the fluid off his lungs and keep his heart pumping. If he is feeling better tomorrow he can come home and we can administer the medication. We are only looking at months though.


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Oh, that is such horrible news. Poor little boy. I am so sorry for you and how you must be feeling. Thinking of you, wish we could do something to make it better. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

I am so so so sorry  sending so much love and strength xxx


----------



## TickettyBoo (Sep 29, 2011)

Oh that is so sad  sending you hugs x x


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Oh my gosh poor little Fry & you, I'm so so sorry 
I wish there was something the vets could do to make him better, poor baby boy.
Sending you much love & strength, you're in my thoughts, hugs xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Oh dear, that is so not the news we all wanted to hear. He's such a dear and doesn't deserve this, neither do you. Keeping you in my thoughts and sending a hug. xx


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

Very sorry to hear that news. Hope you can give Fry a good quality of life for whatever time he has. 
He is truly loved by his family and friends.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2017)

Poor little one  and you. I'm glad you have some answers though. Wish him to be well soon x


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear this. It's so cruel when this happens when they're so young. Especially as little Fry is still a baby.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear this  I really hope you have some quality time left with him. Sending all the love to you both x


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

Oh no! As I read this I felt really pleased when I read it was not FIP but that feeling didn't last long when I read about his heart. Poor boy. I hope you can get the meds into him and that he has longer than you think.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

He will always be loved no matter how long or short a time he has and I am so happy that our little Fry has you to love him. You know where I am if you want to talk at any time and I am so sorry that, after the relief of discovering that it was not FIP, the news is not better. I am heartbroken for you


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm so very sorry. Sending lots of big hugs xxx


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

My heart goes out to you, and also to @lymorelynn as I am certain she is grieving too at this sad news.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Such heartbreaking news. I hope you can all have some quality time together. Hugs to you


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Absolutely heartbroken for you, love to you and to Lynn xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I am gutted for you.

I hope and pray he will respond and perhaps miracles can happen. 

Will remain in hope and wishing him well xxx


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

So so gutted for you and Lynn. I hope that he can come home soon for a whole lot of love. In his short life so far he has touched so many hearts on here - praying for a miracle.


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

Thank you everyone, for everything. We are feeling pretty rotten about the whole thing and I just can't get my head around how terribly sad it is. But, he is loved and we will make him as happy and comfortable for the time he has remaining, however long it maybe. As much as it will be devastating to lose him, I feel lucky that we were given the time to love him. Everyone has fallen in love with him as it is hard not to. A big stamp on all our hearts for such a small fry. Xxx


----------



## Jam d (Jul 15, 2017)

Mummy of Jaffe Joffer said:


> Thank you everyone, for everything. We are feeling pretty rotten about the whole thing and I just can't get my head around how terribly sad it is. But, he is loved and we will make him as happy and comfortable for the time he has remaining, however long it maybe. As much as it will be devastating to lose him, I feel lucky that we were given the time to love him. Everyone has fallen in love with him as it is hard not to. A big stamp on all our hearts for such a small fry. Xxx


He's blessed to have you, I,m so sorry to hear his diagnosis. Make good memories to hold onto. Xx


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh no, how terribly sad. You are all in my prayers!

You are loved so much little Knotty aka little Fry x


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

He's a lucky little boy to be loved by so many. Fingers and paws crossed you can take him home tomorrow.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

@Mummy of Jaffe Joffer I am so so sorry to hear this terrible news. Life can be so cruel sometimes. Enjoy the time you have with him I know it will be hard. My thoughts are with you and yours.

Also my thoughts are with you @lymorelynn you must be devastated by the news. It's not your fault,nothing that you have done wrong, it's just nature being cruel.

Big hugs.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

So sorry. Just seen it.
My heart goes to little Fry and you both.
However long or short his life might be it is well lived.
Hugs.


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

Thank you, it is really hard to get my head around. I have been reading up on Fry's illness so I can have a better understanding of what we are dealing with and it really is just very bad luck. Only 23 cats have been recorded to have this sort of congenital heart defect. It is not down to breeding or pedigree.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Hoping for a little brighter news this morning xx


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Hope your precious boy is home with you soon x


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Fry, you & @lymorelynn are in my thoughts, it's all so heartbreakingly sad 
I hope you can bring your baby boy home today & make some good memories to keep a hold of xx


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

I've had an update from the vet. Fry was in the oxygen tent all night because the sedatives knocked him sideways yesterday. He is back in the kennel and brighter this morning but his breathing is heavier again and he may need more fluid draining. They will transfer him to oral medication to see how he tolerates it and the vet who specialises in cardiology will be looking at him this afternoon to see if he can come home. If not then we will get to visit him this evening. It's all very vague still, but I don't think it bodes well if fluid is still collecting on his lungs.


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

Hopefully the medication will help with the fluid?


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

Gwen9244 said:


> Hopefully the medication will help with the fluid?


Hopefully they started him on the medication last night via his drip, but they will be giving it to him orally today. It's just a bit worrisome the the fluid is accumulating so quickly.


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

Mummy of Jaffe Joffer said:


> Hopefully they started him on the medication last night via his drip, but they will be giving it to him orally today. It's just a bit worrisome the the fluid is accumulating so quickly.


Bless him. I hope that they can make him comfortable so that he can come home.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I know he is in great hands where he is. Thinking of you always.xx
And thank you for those who have been thinking of me too xx


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Continued best wishes, hugs and hopes to you all. I can't read this thread without tearing up, so can only imagine how you are feeling. Thoughts are with you xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

I don't think I have spoken to a single person who hasn't been touched by Fry. He really is one in a million if you ask me.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

So sad. Hugs to you and yours.
Hope the cardiologist will be able to help.


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Not that Fry feels much better today


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Praying the medication makes him more comfortable & stops the fluid building up.
I really hope the cardiologist is helpful & Fry is well enough to come home.
It's breaking my heart knowing what you & small Fry are going through.
My thoughts are with you all & @lymorelynn. Sending huge hugs xxxx


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Any news @Mummy of Jaffe Joffer has Fry seen the cardiologist yet, how is he?
Thinking of you xx


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

ebonycat said:


> Any news @Mummy of Jaffe Joffer has Fry seen the cardiologist yet, how is he?
> Thinking of you xx


Thank you. No still waiting for news...


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Everything crossed here for good news from the cardiologist. Big hugs xx


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

I got tired of waiting so just spoke to the in patient nurse and apparently the cardioligist saw him hours ago but didn't bother to update us.  :Banghead He's stable, no sedation or oxygen therapy today, has had a small amount of food. We've just got to wait for a different vet to finish her consultations and do her rounds until they can give us another update as to what is happening.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

that’s good he’s eaten a little, also good that they didn’t rush and ring you isn’t it,? 

This waiting is agony so goodness knows how your feeling! What a long long day worrying! Xxxxxxx


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

Just think that the update the nurse gave me would have been a nice stop gap between the cardiologist seeing him and them telling me whether or not he can come home. The point of that is that they said they would call with an update after he was seen and they didn't.

Anyway, on a positive note, he is stable and eating, purring and "chatting" with the nurse. If I know Fry as I think I do, he only gets "chatty" when he's telling you off or telling you to hurry up.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

It's good to hear he's stable & he's eaten a bit.
Blasted people for making you wait for an update though :Banghead It's agony for you to have to wait all day. 
You & Fry are in my thoughts constantly, I'm sending you a big virtual hug xx


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Glad to hear he's stable and feeling well enough to purr and chat! It's so horrid waiting for news and worrying isn't it - a simple phone call can make such a difference - I'm so sorry for you!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Only just seen this  I'm so sorry to read that things are not good with Fry.
Fingers and paws crossed that you still have a lot of quality time left with your gorgeous little boy xxx


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

We have just got back from seeing Fry. We had run down straight after they called so we could see him before they closed. He won't be home tonight because he's not on any oral medication yet. He is breathing better though. He looks very tired bless him. He was so pleased to see us and gave me a hug and proceeded to try and use OH as a climbing frame and broke his drip, silly baby. As long as he is brighter and stable tomorrow he should be able to come home.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Glad you got to see him tonight. He's obviously missing you bless him. Fingers crossed he will be home tomorrow.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

That’s such lovely news to read. Bless him xx


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm so glad you got to have cuddles with him. Hope he will be home where he belongs very soon.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Aww so glad you saw him tonight & had cuddles. Bless him
Glad he's breathing better.
Fingers crossed here too that he's able to come home tomorrow xxxx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

That must have been lovely having cuddles with him  glad he's breathing better & I've everything crossed he can come home tomorrow x


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

So glad that you managed to have a cuddle with little Fry and that he seems a bit better. Hope that he can come home tomorrow.


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

Thank you all for your wishes. They really have been a source of comfort. It was lovely to have a cuddle. He just burrowed into my neck and was very reluctant to let me go. I really hope he can come home tomorrow, I have a very big lump that is looking forward to seeing him.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Just got home and had to check how today went. 

He does sound brighter bless him and I really hope the meds will do the trick and keep that fluid at bay. 

So glad you were able to see him and everything crossed he comes home tomorrow.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

So glad little Fry is brighter n you had a cuddle. Hope you get him home tomorrow


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

I've just heard we can bring Fry home today, but he'll need to go back for a check up tomorrow. We're gonna go pick him up at 2:15.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Mummy of Jaffe Joffer said:


> I've just heard we can bring Fry home today, but he'll need to go back for a check up tomorrow. We're gonna go pick him up at 2:15.


That is brilliant news. I bet you'll be glad to have him home.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

That’s great news! Xxxx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Thank you for the update , so pleased to read your little lad is coming home.x


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

No I can't wait to get him home. I have told Jaffe and reminded him that he has to be gentle with him. Knowing Jaffe he will want to give Fry's tail an affectionate nibble.


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

Lovely news!


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Great news, bring on the snuggles


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Amazing news! Super glad he’s gonna he back at home where he belongs xxx


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Aww that's lovely news, lots of soft & gentle snuggles to come for Fry xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Really pleased he's coming home!!


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

Hello everyone, we have now got him home and the first thing he did was to go and say hello to Jaffe. He's had a waddle around (he's a little unsteady at the moment), had some food and a bit of goat milk, used the litter tray. He has also had a little play with his mousey and now he's sleeping on a blanket with a heat pad in his own personal sunbeam. He's a bit of a sun worshiper so I keep having to move the barrel so he doesn't try moving to sit in it. He is on restricted movement for now but he seems a little more Fry.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Darling Fry! At home with so much love around you! Stay relaxed and warm big big kisses xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Glad he's home with his family and his great pal Jaffe, that will make him feel better.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Aww lovely that he's home where he belongs.
Reading your update has really warmed my heart, aww gorgeous Fry, stay relaxed little man xx


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Darling baby! I'm so glad he's home where he belongs. He looks so happy to be back!


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

Thank you guys. He does seem a little more relaxed. I will try and sneak a cuddle when the sun goes in.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh bless him! Really good news he is home xx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

So lovely to see Fry back at home with his humans and best friend Jaffe , lots of positive healing vibes on their way . xxx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Wonderful to see him home & reunited with Jaffe. Topping up the positive vibes xx


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Such wonderful news. He looks so happy to be home


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

So, he's just got up again and had a bit more food, milk and a little wee. He was still very sleepy and wobbly wobbly so I heated up the pad again and put him back on his blanket for another kip. I'm trying to handle him really carefully because I think his chest is a little sore from being drained, but he is so stubborn and is all "I can do it myself" and tries to wriggle away and promptly plants his butt on the floor. Jaffe is currently being guard cat, what he's guarding Fry from, I am not sure but it's very sweet.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Jaffe knows his baby brother needs to be watched out for. He's just making sure he's safe xxx


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

So happy to hear that little Fry is home.


----------



## Little-moomin (Sep 28, 2008)

Oh dear fry . Sorry I haven't posted but I've kept a close eye on this thread. I'm sending all my healing love frys way. Sweet boy x


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

How was Fry during the night @Mummy of Jaffe Joffer & how is he this morning?
Hope he's managing & hope you are too.
Sending hugs xx


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Mummy of Jaffe Joffer said:


> I've just heard we can bring Fry home today, but he'll need to go back for a check up tomorrow. We're gonna go pick him up at 2:15.


Amazing news


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

ebonycat said:


> How was Fry during the night @Mummy of Jaffe Joffer & how is he this morning?
> Hope he's managing & hope you are too.
> Sending hugs xx


 Not too bad thank you.
He was quite chipper before bed and he was getting a little over excited but we managed to put him to bed with his heat pad and he slept in his box until the pad went cold and then he came and snuggled with us. He was up and meeping for his breakfast and was very disgruntled that I carried him down stairs rather than let him gallop down with the other two but be did participate in the breakfast dance and ate with enthusiasm. I got the pills down him with no fuss and then I took him back upstairs for a cuddle and a little snooze. He's just had another pre lunch time snack and seems to be very high spirited. The medication makes him very thirsty and he does tire quickly but over all he has been better than I expected him to be. I think we are all a little exhausted but relieved he's home. Fingers crossed the vet his happy with him later.


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

Bless his little heart. Hope you manage to have loads of cuddles!


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

He sounds like he's doing very well despite his condition, what a little trooper :Cat I bet you are exhausted after the last few days, all that worry & stress really takes it out of you so make sure you look after yourself too x


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

Matrod said:


> He sounds like he's doing very well despite his condition, what a little trooper :Cat I bet you are exhausted after the last few days, all that worry & stress really takes it out of you so make sure you look after yourself too x


:Kiss Thank you, I will try. He's a proper little fighter. He's having a post lunch kip now but I had to stop him from chasing after Jaffe. He managed to escape me and galloped off downstairs after Jaf which took a lot out of him but he didn't take too long to recover. It's good that they are oblivious to what is going on in some ways but I do wish I could explain to him that he needs to take it easy.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Wonderful to hear that he is doing so well.
gentle hugs from the PP household. x


----------



## Fannyfanackapan (Sep 10, 2017)

I'm waiting for somebody to suggest weighted boots 
Argentium had really bad asthma as a kitten & we had to try to keep him quiet for about a month - absolutely impossible short of crating him. He is now a massive 8Kg lump of stupid. Hopefully little Fry is made of the same stuff - without the stupid 
He is a little fighter and clearly designed to keep you on your toes.
Sending some healing vibes xx


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Aww it's so lovely to hear he's doing so well, he's a little fighter bless him.
Hope the vet visit goes well & the vet is happy with him.
Sending hugs to him & to you xx


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Lovely to hear that he's doing so well. Hope he continues to improve


----------



## TickettyBoo (Sep 29, 2011)

Brilliant that he is doing so well :Cat what a lovely little fighter he is x


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Great updates and happy news today on Fry's thread, so pleased and hope it continues :Happy


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

How did Frys vet visit go @Mummy of Jaffe Joffer? Hoping the vet was happy with him xx


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm so glad he's home and is doing so well. I bet Jaffe is glad to have his little sidekick back.


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

Fry Bean has been for his check up and she's happy with how he's doing. I need to chart his respiratory rate but unless and red flags crop up he doesn't have to go back to the vet until next Friday. So relieved. Now it's time to collapse in a heap. Thank you again to everyone for your healing vibes, well wishes and support it really is one of the worst weeks we've ever had and although it's not the happiest of endings, we at least get to have Fry for a little bit longer than we thought we would at the beginning of the week. I will keep you all posted as to how he is getting on.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Oh that's such good news, I'm so pleased Frys doing well, he's a little fighter is Fry.
Sending you hugs xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

It certainly has been a roller coaster of a week. So pleased to hear that Fry is doing so well - long may it continue xxx


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

So glad that little Fry is doing well. Think you deserve a glass of something after the week you've had.


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

So glad little fry is doing well! So so pleased for you @Mummy of Jaffe Joffer and @lymorelynn thinking about you both! Time to just take a big deep breath now xxx


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

He's an absolute champ, I'm so proud of him. I do think he has a little bit of a crush on the female vet that has been treating him. As soon as he saw her he swaggered out of his box and started purring and rubbing himself all over her. Such a little charmer. So, if any wants to donate something large, wet and red with a high alcohol content I would not say no...gin is also acceptable. :Kiss :Cat


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Aww so pleased he's improved and I hope he continues to do so - it does sound like he's feeling better in himself.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Wonderful he is holding his own, long may it continue xx


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Very pleased to hear little Fry is doing so well, bless him x

Many healing vibes to the dear little guy x


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Mummy of Jaffe Joffer said:


> So, if any wants to donate something large, wet and red with a high alcohol content I would not say no...gin is also acceptable. :Kiss :Cat


If I could I would send it first class and lots of it.
So pleased to read that little Fry is doing well,paws crossed it continues for a long time yet xx


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

So pleased he condition has stabilised for the time being and long may it continue.
Praying for a miracle for little Fry.


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

At 6:25 this morning Small Fry left us for Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm so very sorry  absolutely heartbroken for you xxx

Run free Fry xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2017)

Mummy of Jaffe Joffer said:


> At 6:25 this morning Small Fry left us for Rainbow Bridge.


Oh no! :[ I am so sad to read this @Mummy of Jaffe Joffer I really have been very connected to your short journey with little fry. 
And I know many others have. He really touched me also. I hope you are ok, sending you my thoughts. He was so lucky to land with you, he had the best life in his little time ever xxxx


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Oh no, so sad. Run free you gorgeous little man. So sorry for your loss xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

I am so sorry  I'm no good with words, but he has touched so many people, you were lucky to have each other. He was so loved by you,@lymorelynn is on CC and everyone around him. Sending so much love and best wishes to you xxx


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Such heartbreaking news. I know you, your family n @lynnmorelynn will be devastated. My heart goes out to you all.
At least you were able to bring him home n he had some quality time with you all.

Run free Small Fry


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

I am so so sorry to hear about little Fry. I had prayed that you would have more time with him. My heart goes out to you and to @lymorelynn. Such a precious boy taken far too young. Rip little Fry aka General Chaos. Play hard at the bridge.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Oh no, I am so sorry to read this. I'm sure we all thought he had more time. He was such a favourite on here. His short life was enveloped with love from you, Lynn, Jaffe and all his other little friends and all of us on PF. RIP dear little one. Big hug for you @Mummy of Jaffe Joffer and @lymorelynn , just so sad for you. xx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

This is utterly heartbreaking. I'm so very sorry. xx


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I am so sorry.


Little Fry for some reason touched so many hearts, out of all the litter there was something super special about him.

All seems so unfair.

I am truly sorry


----------



## Reets (Feb 19, 2014)

I've only just caught up with this thread, and read this heartbreaking news.

Fry was indeed one in a million, a small angel on loan from heaven. I'm so very sorry he could not stay longer with you. He was loved so very much in his short life and you were a perfect mummy to him. It sounds like his last day here on earth was perfect.

Rest peacefully tiny boy, and love and hugs to you and your family, human and feline. You are in my thoughts and prayers. xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I am heartbroken by the sad news this morning . To lose a baby in my care is hard enough but I am truly devastated by this. I had hoped to go and visit tomorrow as he seemed to be doing so well. 
My heart goes out to Jaffe'so mum and her partner. I cannot begin to tell them how sorry I am.
Sleep in peace my darling little Red xxx


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

I’m absolutely heartbroken for you, tears streaming down my face.. so very sorry, sleep tight little one xx


----------



## Fannyfanackapan (Sep 10, 2017)

Sometimes life is just crap. So very sorry for your loos & @lymorelynn xxx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Oh no ,so very sorry to read this heartbreaking news about Fry.
Sleep well little man you were not here for very long but you touched so many hearts .
Another star will be shining bright tonight xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

So so sad and sorry to hear this news. 

I am glad you were able to bring him home where he belonged.

RIP dear Little Fry knowing you were truly loved by so many xxxx


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

So devastated to read this. Darling angel. I really don't know what to say - I am just so so sorry for you and for @lymorelynn. He touched so many hearts in his short time.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Oh s**t. I wasn't expecting to read this devastating news this morning. RIP little Fry. Such a short time on earth but you recieved a lifetime worth of love and care.

My thoughts are with you @Mummy of Jaffe Joffer at this sad time. Bigs hugs to you @lymorelynn I know how upset you will be also.

Run free at the bridge Small Fry.


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

Oh gosh - that was sudden. I was hoping you would have some more time. But he was with the people he loved and who loved him, and didn't have a long drawn out passing.
Very sorry for your loss.
RIP little one.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Oh no, no, no....just read this thread from start to finish and I was so hoping the meds would kick in, and then you never know what the future holds.

I am utterly sorry for what you've been through. That poor baby could not have had more love in his short life. 

Please look after yourself xxx


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your kind words. We have started making arrangements for him and he will be back home soon where he belongs. For a lack of being able to do anything constructive my OH Is making a compilation of all Fry Baby's photos which we will put in a frame that has been empty for years. I've also asked a long time PF resident to make us a little wall hanging as a little memorial for him. He was our little Disney cat, too good to be true and too special for the likes of us. He is loved and will be missed terribly by all.


----------



## Little-moomin (Sep 28, 2008)

No words. I am so sorry. My heart goes out to you. Run free sweet boy, you were treasured xx


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Oh no.. no.... I'm heartbroken for you, your OH & @lymorelynn.
Fry was loved so much by you all & by all of us. He touched us all.
I'm so so sorry, crying here.
Thinking of you all & sending huge hugs 
Run free at the bridge beautiful boy xxxx


----------



## Reets (Feb 19, 2014)

He was special, but not too special for the likes of you. No, not at all. You were chosen to care for this little one because you were especially suited to look after him and show him how much love a little cat here on earth could have. xx


----------



## catzz (Apr 8, 2010)

So so sorry. Rest easy little one. I lost my first cat I had as an adult to something similar. She had a tumour on her heart that she'd probably been born with and was apparently very rare. She was only a baby when she died, 6 or 7 months old. It was devastating. Look after yourself xx


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

@Mummy of Jaffe Joffer Small Fry was very special, he touched the hearts of everyone on here and we were all rooting for him.


----------



## Pavonine (Jul 20, 2017)

I just caught up with this thread and was so pleased he was home. So sorry to hear he is at Rainbow Bridge, such sad news. I hope you can take some comfort from the fact that he came home and was clearly a very happy little General Chaos surrounded by your love. Thinking of you and your family xx


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

RIP little Fry, such a short life but one filled with so much love.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I am shocked and upset to read such terrible, saddening news about dear little Fry! I had so hoped (expected) to be reading he was making progress. This must be devastating for you. Such an awful thing to happen.

Thinking of you with deepest sympathy for your sad loss. x

My sympathy to @lymorelynn too. x

RIP Small Fry,
A beautiful creature,
With such an endearing character.
Adored by his devoted human family,
And loved by all who met him.
He will be sorely missed,
And never forgotten. xx


----------



## Jam d (Jul 15, 2017)

I,m so sorry for you. You did the best you could for the little guy and I,m sure although brief he was very happy with you. Xxx


----------



## MissKittyKat (Jan 23, 2016)

Have fun at Rainbow Bridge Little Fry. All who loved you will be missing you loads x


----------



## TickettyBoo (Sep 29, 2011)

Im so sorry to read this, I was so pleased when you got him home and had hoped he had longer.

@Mummy of Jaffe Joffer and @lymorelynn, you have both given this adorable little guy a wonderful life, thank you for sharing him with us x

Rest in peace Fry x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Mummy of Jaffe Joffer said:


> too special for the likes of us.


Never, ever think that. I could not have wished for a more loving place for him to be.


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

I've only just read the last week's sad news. My heart goes out to you Mummy of Jaffe Joffer and lymorelynn.

Chase butterflies over the rainbow little Fry.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

I am so sorry to read your news. Life can be so very unfair, but hold tight to your beautiful memories of your beautiful boy.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

So sorry, poor little boy , but he always knew he was loved and safe. 
Sympathies to you and @Lyemorelynn.xxx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Bless little Fry. I am sorry my post is late. I send you and your husband a virtual hug. Xx


----------



## claire8234 (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm so sorry that Fry wasnt able to be with you for longer. Sleep tight little one xx


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

Oh no . I opened this thread hoping and expecting to read that little Fry was doing well. So terribly sad and cruel for him to be taken so soon. My heart goes out to your and also to @lymorelynn You must both be devastated. Little Fry touched so many people and was always just that little bit extra special.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Oh no! I've only just caught up on the thread and read the devastating news. My deepest sympathies to you all xx


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

I have also just caught up with this thread, I am so sad for you, he was such a beautiful boy.


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Only just saw this. I am so sorry @Mummy of Jaffe Joffer

A short life, but he was deeply loved.


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

Thank you everyone, it is lovely and also heartbreaking see all the love and kind messages for Fry. He was one in a million and we are honoured to have known him and loved him. He may have only been here for a short time but he was family.


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

I hope you are doing okay @Mummy of Jaffe Joffer, please remember to take time for yourself too. It's easy in times like this to forget to look after yourself aswell as your so busy worrying about everyone around you. Sending lots of love and hugs. Xx


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

Faye1995 said:


> I hope you are doing okay @Mummy of Jaffe Joffer, please remember to take time for yourself too. It's easy in times like this to forget to look after yourself aswell as your so busy worrying about everyone around you. Sending lots of love and hugs. Xx


Thank you. Easier said than done as looking after others is a distraction, but I will try. Xxx


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

Thinking of you


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

I've just found this video of Jemma and Fry I've just been trying to figure out a way of sharing it with you all (my tech savvy is limited). I thought you might like it https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=276607176166575&id=187473581746602


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Aww, that's so sweet.  Thank you for sharing it with us


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

I have been MIA for a few days and just catching up - I am so sorry to hear the sad news, thinking of you all xxx


----------

